# New CZ owner



## Stage X Tuning (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, finally picked the CZ 2075 up yesterday. now i cant wait to try it out at the range.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet little pistol! That should make for a great CCW if you don't have one already. I'm a huge fan of CZ's work. They make an excellent firearm.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stage X Tuning (Mar 16, 2009)

I have looked for this and the .40 (still want to get the .40) gun for over a month and found one so i had too get it before it was gone. Just a little about me, I was born in Czechoslovakia, now the Slovakia side. I have been around firearms my hole life. (hunting in Slovakia is like nothing here "night hunting, wild bore, bear, etc..") i shot my first 9mm when i was around 11. So here I am, bought the CZ cause i know the quality is there and looking to get me CCW and FFL soon also.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My LGS called today they got a new 75 P-01 in and wanted me to " be the first to see it" thats code for sell it without ever putting it out. I told him thanks but i won't be in until Monday. He said it will probably be gone. I hope he still has it. 

Any way very nice gun....enjoy it. Good luck at the range.

RCG


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. You will be pleased.:smt023 I have one myself, it actually replaced my XD45C as my summer carry due to its size. Just put a 75B on lay away to shoot IDPA events. Just need to find a holster for it now.:mrgreen:


----------



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

nice looking weapon.


----------

